# Broke my kneecap mountain  biking



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 27, 2021)

So i was riding with the schools mountain bike team and going down a steep trail at 15 mph I hit a waterbar and flew over my bars. I landed on my left knee and skidded about 20 feet to a stop.They thought I had a concussion so I was driven out on a side by side then taken to urgent care. But I didn’t have one. I’m getting a mri tomorrow and already got some x rays but now I have to use crutches.hope to be good for my trip to Colorado in 2 weeks.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 27, 2021)

Treat your body nicely! You don't have a spare!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 27, 2021)

I quite agree with the above!


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 27, 2021)

If we can remember back that far , we were indestructible at that age. At least we thought we were. Just hope you didn’t brake anything.


----------



## savarin (Jul 27, 2021)

During the age of invincibility sport is a fantastic pastime, it feels great and you think its doing you the world of good.
It isnt, its sneakily messing with you.
During the age of pension all those little (and large) crackups come back with haunting regularity in plague proportions.
Do I regret any of those sports? Nah!
But I do regret all the injuries and resulting lifelong pain.
Take care and look after your self.


----------



## brino (Jul 27, 2021)

Ouch!
I hope you're not too torn up Peyton.

-brino


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 27, 2021)

Now I’m laying in the couch watching some machining which is what I do after summer camp. But this was my worst crash so far but didn’t hit my head too bad. I split my older helmet because I sucked at jumping. But the new water bars suck. We had like over 10 punctures in one day from them.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 28, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> We had like over 10 punctures in one day from them.


I'm as far as you can get from a purist cyclist. I got tired of flats and put foam inner tubes in. Best thing ever. Haven't had a flat in 1000's of miles!
Even worse, I recently bought a pedal assist E-bike. I like it. Hills and head winds handled with ease. Now do a 22 mile round trip with relative ease. PS, I'm 79!


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 28, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> Now I’m laying in the couch watching some machining which is what I do after summer camp. But this was my worst crash so far but didn’t hit my head too bad. I split my older helmet because I sucked at jumping. But the new water bars suck. We had like over 10 punctures in one day from them.



One of the reasons I stopped trail riding was the culture of mountain biking has moved towards an “eXtreme” one, meaning everything has to be bigger, faster, longer. Yes I’m getting older, but sometimes riding is just about being outside. However, trails have been changed to have more drop offs, jumps, wall rides etc. I’ve hurt myself more as I got older - just trying to keep up. Rail Trails for me now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 28, 2021)

Just got my mri and no chips under my skin. But I agree with what vtcnc said about mountain biking. Most airI got was 18 feet but I like trail riding more than jumping.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 28, 2021)

Update, I was just told that I broke my knee cap and tore a ligament. I will be using crutches for 6 weeks.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 28, 2021)

Well at least you won't have to check the weather when you get old. That'll tell you every time.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 28, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> One of the reasons I stopped trail riding was the culture of mountain biking has moved towards an “eXtreme” one, meaning everything has to be bigger, faster, longer. Yes I’m getting older, but sometimes riding is just about being outside. However, trails have been changed to have more drop offs, jumps, wall rides etc. I’ve hurt myself more as I got older - just trying to keep up. Rail Trails for me now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where I live the "mountain bikers" have torn up many hillsides and created thousands of new "trails". It makes me sad to see places where I hiked in the past pretty much destroyed by these yahoo's.

Just stay on the trails when you get back out there....

John


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 28, 2021)

I only ride on real trails with the team. I’ve seen what some do when they only skid around all over. They make us look bad. My friend broke his back in a race a while back but is riding still. This was my worst crash so far.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 28, 2021)

If your in the area when you visit CO, give a yell. Mike


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 28, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> If your in the area when you visit CO, give a yell. Mike


What is a CO? Not familiar with the term. I’m only 13 so that is why


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 28, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> What is a CO? Not familiar with the term. I’m only 13 so that is why



Colorado = CO

California = CA

If you make it out this way you have an invitation as well....

John


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 28, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> This was my worst crash so far.


*SO FAR! *


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 29, 2021)

Did you get it on video?  Will you end up on _Fail Army_?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jul 29, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Did you get it on video?  Will you end up on _Fail Army_?


Nope, but I was the first person in the line so everyone saw me crash. My knee fells better today but nowhere near the pain that people say breaking a bone feels like.the average person breaks two bones in their life so I got one more to break


----------



## savarin (Jul 29, 2021)

Hmm, broke left tib and fib in 8 places and L4 and L5.
I always thought I was above average?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Aug 1, 2021)

I was able to get out and do some fishing the past two days. Used huge bait a caught huge fish. Got about 4 other 16 inch ones but only took pics of the 18+ inches ones. The one by the rod was caught on 4 pound line. I was going for bluegills and crappie with a lure and got him.the pic of sunnies was 14 inches long.


----------



## savarin (Aug 1, 2021)

nice, are they good eating?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Aug 1, 2021)

savarin said:


> nice, are they good eating?


Not sure, we got a 2 pound bullhead we are going to eat, but I also got a 8 pound 9 ounce bass on 4 pound line today. Just over 2 feet long


----------



## Janderso (Aug 1, 2021)

Peyton,
I wish you a speedy recovery.

When I fell and broke my collar bone, the doctor asked, when did you break it the last time?
Ah, I did?
Oh yeah, I remember that tackle, my shoulder hurt for a week, I couldn’t lift my arm past horizontal.
Never had it checked.


----------



## savarin (Aug 2, 2021)

A lot of people do not like the taste of fresh water fish as they can taste a bit muddy.
Fillet and skin them and soak in milk overnight in the fridge.
Rinse and dry off, season, dip in flour and shake, shallow fry in a good quality oil. DO NOT OVER COOK.
Fish has no connective tissue so as soon as the flesh is set its cooked, any more and it dries out.
for a really excellent taste throw some salted butter in a hot pan and let it sizzle till in starts to go light brown, quickly throw some lemon juice in and shake, then around a teaspoon of fresh chopped parsley and tip instantly over the fish.


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice looking fish Payton!   Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 2, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> But this was my worst crash so far


I take it you are not PLANING on n a bigger and better crash???

Take it from me and our other members our young friend,live your life, but be careful and think ahead. This is the one club you don't want to join,living with pain everyday. Like I said ENJOY your young life. From what I have learned fom the person you are, I can see that your head is crewed on right,dont know the pitch though,but there is not a lot of young men like you that are so mature like you seen to be and we would not want you to get hurt. Be safe Peyton and rest and heal up.......there is chips to be made.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 2, 2021)

*An Airbus 380 is on it's way across the Atlantic. It flies consistently at 800 km/h at 30,000 feet, when suddenly a Eurofighter with Tempo Mach 2 appears.*

*The pilot of the fighter jet slows down, flies alongside the Airbus and greets the pilot of the passenger plane by radio: "Airbus, boring flight isn’t it?*

*Now have a look here !*

*He rolls his jet on its back, accelerates, breaks through the sound barrier, rises rapidly to a dizzying height, then swoops down almost to sea level in a breathtaking dive. He loops back next to the Airbus and asks, "Well, how was that?"*

*The Airbus pilot answers: "Very impressive, but now you look !"*

*The jet pilot watches the Airbus, but nothing happens. It continues to fly stubbornly straight, with the same speed. After 15 minutes, the Airbus pilot radios, "Well, how was that?"*

*Confused, the jet pilot asks, "What did you do?" The AirBus pilot laughs and says, "I got up, stretched my legs, walked to the back of the aircraft to use the bathroom, then got a cup of coffee and a chocolate fudge pastry.*

*The moral of the story is:*

*When you are young, speed and adrenaline seems to be great.* 

*But as you get older and wiser you learn that comfort and peace are more important.*

*This is called S.O.S.: Slower, Older, but Smarter.*

*Dedicated to 'All My Friends' who are like me, now realising that it is time to slow down and enjoy the rest of the trip.*


----------



## tony a (Aug 2, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> the average person breaks two bones in their life so I got one more to break


If your a mtb"er your likely to be an above average achiever in this regard. I'm over 60 and still riding, in fact just picked up a new Yeti SB130. But I am a conservative rider and haven't exceeded the average bone count by very much. 
For an alternative view on your broken bones Ill recount an anecdote a local Physio told me.  Its much easier to get someone going after a broken bone than working with someone who is middle aged, has put on a lot of weight due to poor diet and lack of exercise , and is developing associated medical conditions like diabetes, heart disease, high blood pressure. 
Don't let this accident put you off, keep up the riding. its a lifetime of fun and exercise.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Aug 2, 2021)

savarin said:


> A lot of people do not like the taste of fresh water fish as they can taste a bit muddy.
> Fillet and skin them and soak in milk overnight in the fridge.
> Rinse and dry off, season, dip in flour and shake, shallow fry in a good quality oil. DO NOT OVER COOK.
> Fish has no connective tissue so as soon as the flesh is set its cooked, any more and it dries out.
> for a really excellent taste throw some salted butter in a hot pan and let it sizzle till in starts to go light brown, quickly throw some lemon juice in and shake, then around a teaspoon of fresh chopped parsley and tip instantly over the fish.


We put rabbit meat in milk to soak but for fish we caught in the summer we let them sit I fresh water in a tub for 2 days. It takes out and bad taste and is just so easy to do with catfish.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 2, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> .the average person breaks two bones in their life so I got one more to break


You don't need to do that son, I got your back. I broke more than enough for most of us in my motorcycle accedent (not my fault). So you can take that of your list of things to do  

Michael


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 2, 2021)

savarin said:


> Hmm, broke left tib and fib in 8 places and L4 and L5.
> I always thought I was above average?


What do you think,should we start a club and based on a broken bones point system we choose a president? Ok I'll open the bid at 20bones in my hand alone minus an index finger. Don't know what the club will be doing though


----------



## savarin (Aug 2, 2021)

You win, your definitely the prez, well done.
Purpose - bragging about how much pain we are dealing with and still surviving.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 2, 2021)

I thought that I was in the running with 15 but apparently I am novice level.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 3, 2021)

In that case I will keep the rest in my arsenal if there is a presidential challenge in the future


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 4, 2021)

I can tell you is not me,  hopefully no more broken bones.

My list:   Right calcaneus, right tibia, right forearm, right shoulder blade and 3 broken ribs.

I'm not even going to make a board member!  LOL


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 4, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I can tell you is not me,  hopefully no more broken bones.
> 
> My list:   Right calcaneus, right tibia, right forearm, right shoulder blade and 3 broken ribs.
> 
> I'm not even going to make a board member!  LOL


I think you can apply for vice president. Just for fun I'll add the rest. Left wrist,left knee, left tibia,left hip,pelvis. This with the hand was in one go. O almost forgot,left ankle way back in school. But whose counting


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 4, 2021)

Sounds like you have the left side covered,  I kind of have the right side covered. 

Peyton, Please don't try to keep up!  It's a very painful club to be in.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Aug 4, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Sounds like you have the left side covered,  I kind of have the right side covered.
> 
> Peyton, Please don't try to keep up!  It's a very painful club to be in.


I won’t!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 4, 2021)

Peyton, Sorry to hear of your accident. It will heal and I hope will be just one of those things that you only remember in the telling and not in the feeling. 

We have all had those, I took out my right knee in football the second to the last game of my senior year. Had it bent backwards over a foot. Took out the left knee breaking horses in my late 20's.  Both of those injuries I still feel. As I get older my knees are less able to take long days and running is a chore. Doctors have stopped asking me how many times I have fractured something from X-Rays. Most I didn't know about, just part of growing up and not living in a bubble. Between football, motocross, road racing, hunting, hiking, climbing and of course work, my body, like most people, has taken its share of insults. But to be honest, I wouldn't change a thing.

You take care of yourself and do your PT religiously, it will make a huge difference in your recovery and if there will be long term repercussions from it. Most likely you will heal and this will be just a fond memory and one of those stories that you can talk about for years, especially to your kids and grand kids.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Aug 4, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> Peyton, Sorry to hear of your accident. It will heal and I hope will be just one of those things that you only remember in the telling and not in the feeling.
> 
> We have all had those, I took out my right knee in football the second to the last game of my senior year. Had it bent backwards over a foot. Took out the left knee breaking horses in my late 20's.  Both of those injuries I still feel. As I get older my knees are less able to take long days and running is a chore. Doctors have stopped asking me how many times I have fractured something from X-Rays. Most I didn't know about, just part of growing up and not living in a bubble. Between football, motocross, road racing, hunting, hiking, climbing and of course work, my body, like most people, has taken its share of insults. But to be honest, I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> You take care of yourself and do your PT religiously, it will make a huge difference in your recovery and if there will be long term repercussions from it. Most likely you will heal and this will be just a fond memory and one of those stories that you can talk about for years, especially to your kids and grand kids.


The doc said I won’t need any pt after i get the brace off. So I’m happy about that.


----------



## Larry$ (Aug 4, 2021)

savarin said:


> fresh water fish as they can taste a bit muddy


Depends on the water they lived in. Clean lake, no muddy tasting fish. Muddy river and cat fish, YUK!


----------



## savarin (Aug 4, 2021)

Its mainly what they eat.
If they are vegetarians or omnivirous then they will eat algae as well and thats what predominately produces the muddy taste.
If they are carnivores they wont taste muddy.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Sep 17, 2021)

well, now I am 2 weeks into pt. so far so good but still can't ride a bike or run, however, I don't need the brace at home.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm allowed to ride my bike again, and supposed to send the biggest jump I can to see how my knee reacts to it, need to wait to get my knee pads before I try that. Jumping off a 1-foot table sprained my hamstring, so I don't know what a 5-foot drop would do. still in pt for at least 5 more weeks.


----------



## savarin (Nov 30, 2021)

look after that knee and build the strength back gradually.
Its gunna hurt in your 70's if you dont. Dont ask me how I know


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 30, 2021)

savarin said:


> look after that knee and build the strength back gradually.
> Its gunna hurt in your 70's if you dont. Dont ask me how I know


It has been hurting ever since I crashed, the only reason I'm still in pt is that my ligaments are sliding over the top of my knee cap. I know I will have to deal with the pain of it, some days it's good some days it's bad. and I can kinda tell if a big storm is coming, doesn't make much of a difference in my knee, which is good.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 30, 2021)

savarin said:


> look after that knee and build the strength back gradually.
> Its gunna hurt in your 70's if you dont. Dont ask me how I know


all athletes hurt in their 70s.... I've been hurting a long while. now fat and complacent .. I still play volleyball, not so much skiing. After having a few rebuilds of joints, quite a number of broken bones, major crushed vertebrae in the neck.... I'm a walking blob of pain... Not even 70 yet.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 30, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> all athletes hurt in their 70s.... I've been hurting a long while. now fat and complacent .. I still play volleyball, not so much skiing. After having a few rebuilds of joints, quite a number of broken bones, major crushed vertebrae in the neck.... I'm a walking blob of pain... Not even 70 yet.


I resemble that remark!

Take care of that knee Peyton, I have had both of mine replaced now.   That is not something I would want to do again.  They are both doing great now by the way. 

Tim


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 30, 2021)

I always wear knee/shin pads, elbow/forearm pads, gloves and a helmet.  If the trail is challenging or one I am not familiar with I will also wear spine protection.  Some times my riding buddies will make fun of me.  As a single father I don't have a lot of back up so I figure I owe it to my daughter to be safe.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 2, 2021)

well, now I'm back in pt twice a week, since my ligament is messed up yet again. don't even know how or when it could have happened.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 2, 2021)

From someone that has destroyed my Right knee in football (Bent back almost a foot too far) and my Left knee breaking horses (thrown and ended up twisting the knee way too far), it is very easy to re-injure the knee when it start to heel. We feel like it is getting better and push ourselves a little to hard and, well that is what happens. Remember the knees are supporting 98% of all our weight and the impact of walking. It does when heck of a job day in day out. 

Be patient don't over due it and let it heel. I know that it seems as though it is taking an eternity but when we play, we pay. It will be better soon.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 2, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> From someone that has destroyed my Right knee in football (Bent back almost a foot too far) and my Left knee breaking horses (thrown and ended up twisting the knee way too far), it is very easy to re-injure the knee when it start to heel. We feel like it is getting better and push ourselves a little to hard and, well that is what happens. Remember the knees are supporting 98% of all our weight and the impact of walking. It does when heck of a job day in day out.
> 
> Be patient don't over due it and let it heel. I know that it seems as though it is taking an eternity but when we play, we pay. It will be better soon.


True, and one of the best ways to rehap is swim. it's low impact, and you are excersizing it so you are helping to break up the scar tissue.
during cold weather a health club or ymca may be your best bet.  Water is an amazing way to rehab.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 3, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> True, and one of the best ways to rehap is swim. it's low impact, and you are excersizing it so you are helping to break up the scar tissue.
> during cold weather a health club or ymca may be your best bet.  Water is an amazing way to rehab.


the issue with that for me, almost every stroke makes my ligaments slide since there is no weight or force on my knee. Right now pt is just to stop my ligaments from sliding out of place, as long as there is weight they don't, so a run or going upstairs really can throw it off.


----------



## deakin (Dec 3, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> all athletes hurt in their 70s.... I've been hurting a long while. now fat and complacent .. I still play volleyball, not so much skiing. After having a few rebuilds of joints, quite a number of broken bones, major crushed vertebrae in the neck.... I'm a walking blob of pain... Not even 70 yet.


i'm 70. 19 different breaks that i can recall + 4 crushed vertebrae (2 a year ago on mtn bike w/5 herniated discs)
i hurt all over all the time but not in the areas that broke. just normal aged muscles.
i think if i was to drink more water it would be much better - i'm just not thirsty 
knee caps are relatively minor


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 7, 2021)

Now I'm back in pt for twice a week since nothing has gotten better in the past 4 weeks. next week I'm going to the doctors again, to try and see if they know how to fix it. They told me it's fine if the ligaments slide, but there just can't be any pain, and there is.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh Man,  Sorry to read that Peyton.  Keeping my fingers crossed PT gets it working right.

Tim


----------



## deakin (Dec 7, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> next week I'm going to the doctors again, to try and see if they know how to fix it.


good luck with that


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 9, 2021)

PT told me yesterday that the doctor would tell me the ligament is too long since it tore and healed the wrong way. Also said if that is true they are going to give me tape or a brace for it, and stop pt altogether. They also told me that it probably will continue to slide for the rest of my life. play stupid games win stupid prizes, it could be worse though.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 16, 2021)

Now I'm going to go to another doctor or to CHOP, and hope they knows what is wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 16, 2021)

Good luck there buddy. Prayers and fingers crossed.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 16, 2021)

Good luck Peyton, prayers sent for simple fix!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 20, 2021)

Going to the new doctor on my first day back to school after Christmas break, so I´ll take that. Hope he knows what is wrong with my knee.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

Well, it was not what I hoped for. I was told that the fact I can bend my knee 15 degrees in the wrong direction(pt measured that) is just an illusion from the angle you are looking at it from. Also told me that my PCL is fine, yet pt said that is why my knee feels loose, and why I can bend it so far in the wrong direction. I was also told a pain level of 2 at all times, isn't that bad. And was told a piece of my kneecap is somewhere inside my knee, and the x-ray I got cant see it. Somehow that can make my ligaments slide in and out of place, make my whole knee hurt, make some ligaments feel like they are burning, make me feel snaps inside my knee. Im no doctor, but being told everything is fine but if it's the same in 6 weeks that I need surgery? that doesn't sound fine to me. The only bad review of him matches everything he is doing and saying to me, he told them everything was fine but needed surgery, and the pain is fine since it's "not in the right spot". exactly what he is saying to me.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 6, 2022)

Time for a new doctor!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Time for a new doctor!


it was either him or chop, and my parents chose him. they also said it's just one bad review, only time will tell.


----------



## savarin (Jan 6, 2022)

second that definitely time to seek a new specialist


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

savarin said:


> second that definitely time to seek a new specialist


not until he does something very wrong can I, it's not my choice of who I see. I tried to argue, but I'm not good at it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 6, 2022)

Good luck to you young man. I have a bad knee from my accident,but I have to live with it,happy to be able to walk. I just hope you get the best help you need.....soon.


----------



## savarin (Jan 6, 2022)

Quick change of subject.
I see you live in Pennsylvania, we went through there going from WV to Canada.
Stopped of at a place I cant remember except is was a pretty famous art type forge.
I think it was called Wendell forge.
Did a lot of excellent engravings amongst other things.
Do you know of it?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

savarin said:


> Quick change of subject.
> I see you live in Pennsylvania, we went through there going from WV to Canada.
> Stopped of at a place I cant remember except is was a pretty famous art type forge.
> I think it was called Wendell forge.
> ...


haven't heard of that one, heard of many others near me.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 6, 2022)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> it was either him or chop, and my parents chose him. they also said it's just one bad review, only time will tell.


is he a sports orthopedist?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> is he a sports orthopedist?


no, an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 6, 2022)

savarin said:


> Quick change of subject.
> I see you live in Pennsylvania, we went through there going from WV to Canada.
> Stopped of at a place I cant remember except is was a pretty famous art type forge.
> I think it was called *Wendell *forge.
> ...


It's in Pittsburgh, Reading is about 4-5 hours away.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 6, 2022)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> no, an orthopedic surgeon.


You should find a sports orthopedist, they are surgeons, but they take a different approach than a regular ortho. Think of ortho as someone who works on normal people. sports ortho as someone who works on people who need that mobility back to play sports.
it's different, imho way diff.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 6, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> You should find a sports orthopedist, they are surgeons, but they take a different approach than a regular ortho. Think of ortho as someone who works on normal people. sports ortho as someone who works on people who need that mobility back to play sports.
> it's different, imho way diff.


that is why I wanted to go to chop, they would have many people that would know how to fix it without surgery. but again, not my call since I'm not the one paying for it.


----------



## Larry$ (Jan 6, 2022)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> it's not my choice of who I see.


I might be inclined to argue that it is your choice. Or that you should make it yours. Get it fixed! The sooner the better. The longer you delay the worse it will likely get. There are good reasons to avoid surgeries so get a 2nd opinion to see if it is a wise choice or not.  As an old man with more than my share of damage, waiting doesn't necessarily help and sure can hurt. In the city where I live there is a clinic operated, funded by all the local hospitals as a teaching facility for doctors. Their fees are lower than regular places and their teaching doctors are picked for their experience. See if there is one in you area. Take care of your body! It's the only one you'll ever have.


----------



## deakin (Jan 7, 2022)

savarin said:


> second that definitely time to seek a new specialist


good luck with that. 3 recent failed elbow surgeries (by a sports specialist) then consultation with 3 separate drs. 3 different answers. none good


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 10, 2022)

I will post a picture of the review that he got, and the first part lines up with exactly my case and what he is doing about it.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 10, 2022)

deakin said:


> good luck with that. 3 recent failed elbow surgeries (by a sports specialist) then consultation with 3 separate drs. 3 different answers. none good


This is at least the 5th different reason I got, pt was able to prove all of them wrong, but I don't go there anymore, and they also have no clue on what is wrong and causing issues, and I don't think they would ba able to prove him wrong.


----------



## greghunterAZ (Jan 17, 2022)

When you wear out your crutches, I hope you'll have figured out another way to have fun without the expense. Rehab/physical therapy to soo important...to keep what you have working.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 25, 2022)

Got a second MRI yesterday, all went well except for a metal chip in my foot, that thing hurt a lot. On Monday I will see the doctor again so I can know what showed up on it.


----------

